# Show your Rack....



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I recently noticed some custom component faceplates available for the mid atlantic racks that look really nice. Looking at my own rack, I decided this would be a great way to improve upon my own HT room and make it look even more professional but at the same time it seems so expensive (about $100 per each shelf & faceplate, plus extra blank plates, dwawers etc) to do Im not completly sold as to whether its worth it or not.

Anyway I figured I would start a new thread dedicated to equipment racks. Hopefully others will post picks of there racks and provide ideas & details.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd be most interested in inexpensive sources for the racks themselves. I've seen non-rack solutions (wire storage racks, home made shelving) used very often as actual racks can be very pricey.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Cant believe how much I spent on replacing the shelves, getting the faceplates & drawers but it does look great and definitely an improvement in appearance from previously. They currently dont have a faceplate for my specific cablebox so my one shelf remains undone for the moment but I wanted to share the pics with others. For those, like myself who are still stretching for thing to add and improve there rooms...

Before faceplates:









After:


----------

